

Paper prototyping is a waste of time - chestnut-tree
http://www.gv.com/lib/paper-prototyping-is-a-waste-of-time

======
dalke
I used paper prototyping for one project, and found it useful. But my case was
rather different than what the author describes. It was an in-house project,
with the actual end-users down the hall from me, and with no competitor.
(Compare, eg, to when author said it was hard to schedule time with
representative end users.)

In our case, we developed a few scenarios and ran through a couple of
iterations with the end users. The feedback helped simplify the final design.
For example, we thought we would need a way to page results, but it turns out
everyone used the "download to Excel" option to see the full results table.

